
Ask HN: How to allocate shares to early employees? - samblr
YC Safe seems to be good way for early investors. How to do it for employees ?
======
meagher
Check this out [https://blog.samaltman.com/employee-
equity](https://blog.samaltman.com/employee-equity)

